# What is the spring used for on my Northstar 3" Angle head...



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello i was wondering what the springs on my northstar 3" angle head are used for? MY columbia 3.5" head doesnt have the springs on it like the Northstar head


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't own northstar ,but buy the look of your pic.if the screw advances through so it protrudes out the other side.then it's to lift the tension spring or wings.use to call it running the flusher/glazer head with wings up or wings down.found it leaves way too much mud on with wings up


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah, what 2Buck said, lift the springs up and poke the spring loaded pin under them, I never use them on mine, it doesn't seem to do any good. It takes the pressure off the blades but all that does is give you thick edges.


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks guys i bought this head at a pawn store for 150$ because the other dinasaur columbia head i had was giving me too meny problems.. too much tape flashing after it dried.. so when the spring is up and the tension blade isnt as tight.. it may leave kinda bit of a ridge but the tape might not flash through as much? I hook all my cast heads onto a tube..


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

So this was a trick question then,you knew the answer.
So me and kiwiman win the cookie then.:yes:
I like trick questions,give more:yes:


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

naa i didnt know it did that till you said that.. i acctully havent used the head yet ... ever since moving from canada to australia the only angles here are up and downs. they dont even push the sheet tight to the ceiling here cause the cornice covers everything in the top angle.. they call angles here square set and its worth more money if the customer wants it..


----------

